# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  แนวทางเปิดร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน Facebook

## hdkil856

ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebook จะบอกว่ามีมากพันร้านเลยก็ว่าได้ หากคุณเป็นคนหนึ่งที่เล่นเฟซบุ๊ค ก็ต้องเซิร์จหาเพจมากมาย ไม่ก็บางทีมันจะมีโฆษณาขึ้นมา นั่นคือลู่ทางหนึ่งในการเรียกลูกค้าอย่างคุณ โดยร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebook นั้นมีมากมายร้านจริงๆครับ บางร้านใช้เฟซบุ๊คสวนตัว บางร้าน ทำแฟนเพจขึ้นมา เพื่อให้มีคนกดไลค์และเกาะติดการอัพเดทสินค้านานาที่ได้มากขึ้น เพราะว่าบางที บัญชีเฟซบุ๊คได้ระบุว่าให้มีเพื่อนแค่ 5000คน หากคุณมีลูกค้าและคนสนใจสินค้ามากกว่านั้น ก็จะทำให้เสียสิทธิ์ไป ดังนั้นการสร้างแฟนเพจ เพื่อเป็นโอกาสในการขายสินค้าจึงเป็นเรื่องที่ดีเรื่องหนึ่งครับ

	  ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebook เป็นอีกหนึ่งพื้นที่ในการซื้อขายเสื้อผ้า เพียงคุณมีบ/ชเฟซบุ๊ค ก็สามารถเข้ามาดูร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebookได้แล้ว บางร้านที่เพิ่งเริ่มเปิดแฟนเพจ ก็ปรารถนาคนให้เข้ามาดูร้าน ต้องการจำนวนไลค์เยอะๆ เพื่อสร้างความมั่นใจในการซื้อของให้ลูกค้า ก็มักจะนำ URL ของแฟนเพจตัวเองไปโพสตามแฟนเพจเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใหญ่ๆ ที่มีคนติดตามอยู่แล้ว เป็นแฟนเพจอื่นๆ ที่มีคนถูกใจเป็นแสนเป็นล้าน เมื่อคนอื่นๆเห็นคุณมาโพส ถ้าเขาสนใจเขาก็อาจจะเข้าไปดูแฟนเพจของคุณได้ ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebook เจ้าของร้านก็จะมีการโพสรูปสินค้า มีทางเลือกการสั่งสินค้า ส่วนใหญ่ จะให้ inbox หรือส่งข้อความมาในแฟนเพจ หรือเฟซบุ๊คส่วนตัว เพื่อเก็บไว้เป็นข้อยืนยันในการซื้อขาย บางคนใช้ช่องทางการสื่อสารอื่นๆ เช่นอีเมล และไลน์ ซึ่งสามารถเป็นข้อยืนยันในการซื้อขายได้เป็นอย่างดี หากเกิดปัญหาอะไร หรือหากลูกค้ารีวิวสินค้ามาให้
	  บางคนใช้ช่องทางการคุยโทรศัพท์ เป็นช่องทางที่ไม่สามารถเก็บข้อมูลได้นอกจากอัดเสียง แต่มันคงลำบากแน่ๆ หากต้องคอยมากดอัดเสียงทุกสาย ดังนั้น ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebook จึงเน้นย้ำการใช้ตัวอักษรในการซื้อขายสินค้ามากกว่า ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebook มีหลายร้านที่สำเร็จในการขายเสื้อผ้า บางร้านรับมาจากแหล่งต่างๆ บางร้านตัดเย็บเอง บางร้านสั่งตัดเย็บ เป็นต้น ซึ่งก็มีทั้งเสื้อผ้าแฟชั่นและเสื้อผ้าทางการ เสื้อผ้าต่างประเทศ ยิ่งร้านไหนที่มีโปรโมชั่นดีๆ ก็จะมีลูกค้าเยอะตามๆกัน และร้านไหนที่มีราคาไม่แพง มีเสื้อผ้าให้เลือกมากมาย และมีลูกค้าเข้ามารีวิวสินค้าให้ก็มักจะเป็นหนึ่งในร้านที่ได้รับความสนใจและความมั่นใจในการซื้อเสื้อผ้าขอองลูกค้าคนอื่นๆ และนี่แหละครับคือธุรกิจ ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์ใน facebook ที่คุณก็สามารถทั้งซื้อ และเป็นเจ้าของธุรกิจนี้ได้

MeenaDay Closet

----------


## hdkil856

ดันค่ะ ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## hdkil856

UP ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## hdkil856

ดันเลย ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์

----------


## hdkil856

Up
[URL=http://www.meenaday.com]ร้านเสื้อผ้าออนไลน์[/URL

----------

